# Lower Eagle River Hazard Below Dead Cow Rapid



## timberline1971 (May 29, 2016)

Below Dead Cow rapid
Two corners later
So, after Dead Cow there is a sweeping left hand corner followed by a sweeping right hand corner, and as you get a first look down that straight it appears as if there is a river wide log jam. I went left, as I know there is another channel that opens up left of an island there ( though I've never been down that channel, so it may not be clean ) but as I got closer there is lots of room left of the log jam. There may be a channel to the right as well, but from upstream I could see some smaller branches sticking up. 
It appears as if the log jam is 4 large tree root-balls that have been cut off about 6 feet up the trunk, three of them were standing straight up and it is a solid wall in the middle of the river. When you first see it, there appears to be a huge tree all the way from river left out to those stumps, so it's looks as if this is river wide log jam, however it's a bit of an optical illusion, that old silver/grey tree trunk is on the head and shore of the island. 
It's pretty freaky when you first see it. Currently ( Saturday 13 May ) it's OK to run, BUT, it may shift. When it does shift, it's likely - but not guaranteed - that those stumps will not block the river completely, but stay alert. 
Wizz


----------



## wizz (Jul 7, 2007)

*It's moving*

Went out to look at what had given me a frigh yesterday
Was able to access it from land
It has moved about 100 yards downstream.
While viewing it calmly from the bank, it appears to be 5 or 6 large trees that grew closely together, and were cut off at a uniform height, and almost certainly their root systems are entangled so it's staying together. It's moved with an increase of just 300 cfs or so, will presumably move again. We saw 2 private small oar cats go past, there is a lot of room now. It might become problematic when shifted elsewhere, and, if trees come down and lodge against Ti.
Wizz


----------

